# Direkter Vergleich VPACE Moritz 27,5 und Propain Yuma 26



## Gordon_696 (2. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell fährt mein Junior (gerade 8 geworden, 36kg 142cm) ein VPACE Max in 27,5.
Nun soll ein Fully her und ich schwanke noch zwischen den beiden o.g. Rädern. 
Wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten des Propain anschauen, wo ich auch mal mit unterschiedlich großen Rädern experimentieren kann spricht das für sich.
Allerdings finde ich das Fox Fahrwerk und die Geometrie beim VPACE sehr bestechend. Die 32er Gabel im Max verrichtet absolut top ihren Dienst.
Wo der Junior schon alles runter- und entlanggefahren ist obwohl es nur ein HT ist, ist erstaunlich.

Die Erfahrungen mit dem VPACE sind daher prinzipiell bestens, obwohl das handling ggf durch die großen Räder leidet!?

Wir fahren keine Touren und sind nur uphill unterwegs um schnellstmöglich wieder runter zu fahren.
Dabei darf es gerne die Möglichkeiten geben alles zu springen was machbar ist.
Auch da bin ich der Meinung das sich die beiden Räder unterschiedlich darstellen!?

Ich habe mir zu dem Thema einiges durchgelesen aber die endgültige Info habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Daher meine Frage: wer hatte diese beiden Räder im direkten Vergleich und kann entsprechend berichten?

Freue mich auf Rückmeldung und bitte um Nachsicht wenn ich nicht spezifisch genug war. ; )

Gruß
Gordon


----------



## LockeTirol (9. September 2021)

Hi,
kann nicht viel zum Yuma sagen. Wenn Du die Geometrien studierst, dann wirst Du sehen, dass die beiden Räder überhaupt nicht vergleichbar sind. Das Moritz ist vom Reach her deutlich länger und das Tretlager tiefer. Dies macht das Bike speziell bei Speed sehr stabil. Was das Handling angeht, hatte mein Sohn und seine Kumpels nie Anlass zur Klage. Aber möglicherweise ist das Yuma bei Jumps handlicher im direkten Vergleich.

Aber sind die Einstiegsgrößen überhaupt vergleichbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gordon_696 (12. September 2021)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Info. 
Sehe das genauso. 
Vor allem die Möglichkeit beim Yuma mit zwei unterschiedlich großen LRS fahren zu können ist schon interessant. Bei ca. 142 cm Fahrergröße wäre das sehr verspielt.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich beide kaufen. ; )
Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit aktuell so eine Sache.
Da guckt man mal 2 Tage nicht rein und schon ist die Lieferzeit von November auf März 22 gerutscht.

Der Trend geht aktuell mehr zum Propain. Mein Junior fährt aktuell das Max in 27,5" was schön läuft, aber bei den Sprüngen irgendwie ein wenig sperrig ist. 

Werde mal weiter recherchieren, vielleicht finde ich noch DIE Info die mir bei der Entscheidungshilfe hilft.

Freue mich über weiteren Input....

Gruß
Gordon


----------



## LockeTirol (12. September 2021)

Das Yuma wächst nicht mit. Es wird höher, das ist etwas vollkommen anderes.


----------



## Gordon_696 (13. September 2021)

Das ist mir klar und wäre bei uns auch kein Kaufkriterium.
Zitat:
Aber möglicherweise ist das Yuma bei Jumps handlicher im direkten Vergleich.

Genau da sehe ich einen gewissen Pluspunkt auf der Seite des Yuma.
Das wäre gerade bei wilden Tricks sicher verspielter.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie mein Junior das letztlich ausnutzen wird.
Er springt gerne ist aber nicht so experimentierfreudig.

Wir werden sehen......würde mich nicht wundern wenn wir doch wieder bei VPACE landen.

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung und weiterhin viel Spaß beim MTBen.


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wir hatten auch ein Vpace Max (super Teil), sind dann auf das Propain Yuma 24 gewechselt und haben dann den 26er LRS nachgekauft. War eine super Entscheidung aus der finanziellen Sicht und weil die Bikepark Fähigkeiten top sind. Jetzt mit 12 Jahren und ca. 1,50 m steht die Überlegung an wieder zurück auf Vpace zu gehen und das Moritz 275L zu kaufen. Ab 1,50 m ist die Auswahl für leichte Kids nicht gerade so einfach und das Bike Gewicht spielt ja auch eine Rolle wenn es um Agilität, Tricks, etc. geht. Schlaflose Nächte für die Dads.


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Oktober 2021)

Aber vielleicht noch ergänzend. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Yuma nicht Touren geeignet. Das Teil ist für bergab gemacht.


----------



## Gordon_696 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ab 145cm wäre vielleicht noch ein YT mit 26er Rädern denkbar.

Nach unzähligen Berichten und Testen und Aussagen warte ich aber nun auf die Freigabe zur Bestellung eines VPACE Moritz.
Gerade die neue Variante schließt mMn die Lücke die es sonst zum Yuma gab. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es sich dann im Einsatz zeigt, bin aber leider vom Max positiv beeinflusst. ; )


----------



## Gordon_696 (12. Oktober 2021)

Heute wurde wohl die Website aktualisiert. Der lange erwartete November für eine Bestellung wurde auf Anfang 2022 verschoben. Mit Auslieferung zum Saisonstart. Wann immer das genau sein mag.
Sehr ärgerlich und öffnet dann doch wieder die Tür für andere Lösungen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz frage ich mich wie sich VPACE so halten kann wenn scheinbar über ein halbes Jahr nichts verkauft wird.


----------



## Augus1328 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ohje, auch bei denen die gleichen Probleme wie bei den anderen Herstellern. Ich selbst bin auch deutlich überfällig mit der Auslieferung meines neuen Propain Spindrift. Hätte eigentlich Anfang Juni sein sollen.


----------



## P3 Killa (12. Oktober 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Heute wurde wohl die Website aktualisiert. Der lange erwartete November für eine Bestellung wurde auf Anfang 2022 verschoben. Mit Auslieferung zum Saisonstart. Wann immer das genau sein mag.
> Sehr ärgerlich und öffnet dann doch wieder die Tür für andere Lösungen.
> Nichtsdestotrotz frage ich mich wie sich VPACE so halten kann wenn scheinbar über ein halbes Jahr nichts verkauft wird.


Genau diese Info hatte ich heute auf Nachfrage auch nochmal bekommen.
Aussage war das im Winter sowieso niemand ein Rad braucht.
Wir sind dann heute zum lokalen Händler und haben ein Scott Ransom 600 gekauft und das war dabei noch 1000€ günstiger.
Die kann man dann ins erste 27,5er investieren 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (13. Oktober 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Genau diese Info hatte ich heute auf Nachfrage auch nochmal bekommen.
> Aussage war das im Winter sowieso niemand ein Rad braucht.
> Wir sind dann heute zum lokalen Händler und haben ein Scott Ransom 600 gekauft und das war dabei noch 1000€ günstiger.
> Die kann man dann ins erste 27,5er


Schon ”toll”, wenn man gesagt bekommt, was man im Winter so braucht oder nicht… Meine Kids fahren auch im Winter… Ich hatte auch noch auf das Moritz im November spekuliert, zur Sicherheit aber zwei Yumas bestellt. Dachte mir sowas bei VPace schon. Zwar ist das Yuma nicht das Wunschbike, aber besser das, als nichts.


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich in die Richtung Alutech Joo26 gehen. Das Joo26 ist ähnlich wie das Fanes, sozusagen eine XS Version. Werden im Dezember ausgeliefert und Vorbestellung ist möglich. Mein Wunschbike nach dem Yuma wäre eigentlich das Vpace Moritz 275L, aber das Risiko im Frühjahr ohne Bike dazustehen ist mir aktuell zu hoch. Erlebe das gerade selbst mit einem Propan Spindrift was seit Juni mit der Auslieferung überfällig ist. Ich kann das mit anderen Rädern kompensieren aber mein Sohn nicht da das Yuma im Frühjahr zu klein sein wird.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Oktober 2021)

Verstehe da auch die “Politik” bei VPace nicht. Bei jeder Firma kann man vorbestellen, nur dort nicht. Naja, gibt ja auch andere Bikes…


----------



## Gordon_696 (13. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Joo.
Ich kann auch Vpace nicht verstehen. Wie finanzieren die sich denn bei dem Vorgehen.
Und was nützt das beste Konzept wenn man es nicht kaufen kann.
Vielleicht will man auch einfach den Markt regulieren, was mir aber nicht nachvollziehbar wäre.

Wie schon zuvor erwähnt....auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Bikes.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Oktober 2021)

Das Joo hatte ich auch angeschaut, scheint aber schlechtesten ausgestattet zu sein wenn man es mit Yuma/Cube 140 Rookie/Ransom vergleicht.


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab nicht viele Optionen bei 1,51m, vpace  Moritz 275L wäre eine. Das Yuma ist im Frühjahr dann definitiv zu klein. Teile kann ich im Notfall tauschen beim Joo. Und irgendwie find ich das Alutech Design super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (13. Oktober 2021)

Schau mir gerade das Cube an. Macht auch einen super Eindruck. Kann aber gerade nicht herausfinden welche Rahmengrösse passen könnte.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (13. Oktober 2021)

Das Joo könnte bei 1,51m schon arg eng werden, anbei zwei Fotos meiner Tochter auf dem Joo mit 1,39m.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (13. Oktober 2021)

Bei der Größe kommen doch schon sehr viele Erwachsenen Xs bzw S Bikes in Frage.


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Oktober 2021)

Alutech meinte heute am Telefon, dass das Joo 26 bis 1,65m kein Problem wäre. Welche xs Bikes siehst Du als Option für den Bikepark als primären Einsatzzweck?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (13. Oktober 2021)

Mit direkten Tips muss ich passen, aber wenn es nicht neu sein muss gibts in den Kleinanzeigen ich einen Händler in Dülmen, der ständig eine große Anzahl „Schredbikes“ hat.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (13. Oktober 2021)

Oder mal bei Propain anfragen , die sind ja noch ein klein wenig näher für euch als Vpace.
Ein Tyee in S passt bestimmt sehr gut.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Oktober 2021)

Das Alutech hätte ich gerne genommen, aber nur als Rahmenset. Ab Werk ist die Ausstattung nicht rund. Die Kurbel mit 165mm ist für Kids um 140cm einfach zu lang und durch die Shimano-Nabe lässt sich nicht mal so eben eine wesentlich leichtere GX-Kassette nachrüsten.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (13. Oktober 2021)

Deshalb hab ich es auch fast komplett überarbeitet, wobei mich die Nabe nicht  so gestört hat , da ich die bewährte 11-40xt ( reicht beim bergabfahren) draufhauen konnte , Sram ist nicht so meins.
Am 29 er Racebike kommt die neuwertige Sram jetzt auch runter und wird durch eine Xtr e13 Mischung ersetzt


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Oktober 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Oder mal bei Propain anfragen , die sind ja noch ein klein wenig näher für euch als Vpace.
> Ein Tyee in S passt bestimmt sehr gut.


Guter Tipp, das Tyee AL 27,5 in S kann wirklich eine Option sein. Auf der Propain Webseite zwar ab 1,58 m empfohlen aber die Werte lesen sich gut im Vergleich zu den diversen anderen wie Moritz 275L. Vielleicht bekomm ich als Fanboys  ja Discount nach Yuma und Spindrift. 😉


----------



## Albschrat (14. Oktober 2021)

Wieso nicht das Cube Stereo 140 HPC Rookie? Gibt es in 27,5 mit XS und S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (17. Oktober 2021)

Wie bereits im vpace Thread geschrieben, haben wir uns bei ca. 153 cm, Tendenz schnell steigend gegen ein weiteres Kid Bike entschieden. Die Wahl fiel dann auf ein leicht gebrauchtes 2019er Tyee (die Version mit längerem Reach). Auch mangels neuer Alternativen.

Passt aus meiner Sicht perfekt und meine Tochter kommt super damit zurecht. Nicht nur auf der Wiese, die Bilder sind vom ersten Test…
Der Lenker wurde entsprechend noch etwas gekürzt.

Wenn mein Sohn aus dem Moritz 26 rausgewachsen ist, wird er ebenfalls auf ein kleines Erwachsenenbike wechseln…


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Tyee Al 27.5 in S bestellt.


----------



## langer_mtb (24. Oktober 2021)

Mein Sohn ist 11 und fährt seid Anfang 2021 ein 2019 Canyon Strive 27.5 in S. Beim Kauf war er ca. 1.52 - jetzt ist er ca. 1.60, kräftige Statur. Er fährt und springt  kontinuierlich besser - das Rad stellt keinerlei Limitation dar.

Interessant finde ich, dass die Erwachsenen 26er wegen dem 27.5/29 Trend scheinbar unverkäuflich, 26er Kinderräder preislich jedoch in Gold aufgewogen werden…


----------



## Gordon_696 (30. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir nochmal die Geo´s im Detail angeschaut. Teilweise sind die Maße des VPACE Moritz 27.5 (kein L) länger als z.B. ein Propain oder YT in der Größe S.
Wenn ich diese mit 27.5er LR bestücke ist sogar die Überstandshöhe geringer als beim VPACE.

Da frage ich mich warum die Größenangabe der Hersteller so unterschiedlich ist. 
Prinzipiell steht das VPACE aufgrund seiner Ausstattung vom Presi/Leistungsverhältnis immer gut da, natürlich auch was das Gewicht angeht.
Trotzdem wäre doch der Schritt in Richtung S Bike von Propain oder YT besser, weil das Bike länger genutzt werden kann!? 

Mache ich da einen Denkfehler und habe evtl. etwas wichtiges übersehen?


----------



## Binem (30. Oktober 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre doch der Schritt in Richtung S Bike von Propain oder YT besser, weil das Bike länger genutzt werden kann!?
> 
> Mache ich da einen Denkfehler und habe evtl. etwas wichtiges übersehen?


Ich denke nicht , denn jedes Bike  hat seine passende Range hat und sehr unabhängig von den Reifengrößen beim vpace passt dafür das 29er schneller. Mag für manche ein Vorteil sein für andere nicht. Ich glaube nicht daß das Yuma grundsätzlich länger passt...


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Oktober 2021)

Das Yuma endet definitiv zwischen 1,50 und 1,55m mit dem 26er LRS. Wir haben‘s ja. Mein Junior ist jetzt 1,53m und es ist inzwischen schon sehr kompakt.


----------



## Gordon_696 (30. Oktober 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht , denn jedes Bike  hat seine passende Range hat und sehr unabhängig von den Reifengrößen beim vpace passt dafür das 29er schneller. Mag für manche ein Vorteil sein für andere nicht. Ich glaube nicht daß das Yuma grundsätzlich länger passt...


Ich meine nicht das Yuma. Mein Vergleich war mit dem Tyee bzw Jeffsy oder Capra jeweils in S mit 27.5er LRS.


----------



## Binem (31. Oktober 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht das Yuma. Mein Vergleich war mit dem Tyee bzw Jeffsy oder Capra jeweils in S mit 27.5er LRS.


Auch da ..warum sollte das länger passen? Ja vielleicht nur weil es später past, und die Kinder gerade dann nicht so schnell wachsen. Oder weil sie vorher unergonomisch irgendwie zurecht kommen. Das ist doch ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich...


----------



## Gordon_696 (31. Oktober 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Auch da ..warum sollte das länger passen? Ja vielleicht nur weil es später past, und die Kinder gerade dann nicht so schnell wachsen. Oder weil sie vorher unergonomisch irgendwie zurecht kommen. Das ist doch ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich...


Keineswegs....schau Dir mal die Geometrien der einzelnen Bikes an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (2. November 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Keineswegs....schau Dir mal die Geometrien der einzelnen Bikes an.


hab ich, der  Stack ist minimal größer, der Reach  15mm, sonst ziemlich identisch, aber immernoch die Frage, warum sollte das länger passen?


----------



## Albschrat (2. November 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Habe mir nochmal die Geo´s im Detail angeschaut. Teilweise sind die Maße des VPACE Moritz 27.5 (kein L) länger als z.B. ein Propain oder YT in der Größe S.
> Wenn ich diese mit 27.5er LR bestücke ist sogar die Überstandshöhe geringer als beim VPACE.
> 
> Da frage ich mich warum die Größenangabe der Hersteller so unterschiedlich ist.
> ...


Ein Thema dürfte wohl die Länge des Sitzrohres sein, die ist bei “Erwachsenen“ Bikes in Größe S deutlich länger, als bei auf Kinder optimierten Rahmen. Und das spielt schon eine Rolle. Reach/Stack ist ja durchaus ähnlich, das stimmt. Aber das alleine sagt halt noch nicht alles darüber aus, wie gut die Kids damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## Gordon_696 (2. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Ein Thema dürfte wohl die Länge des Sitzrohres sein, die ist bei “Erwachsenen“ Bikes in Größe S deutlich länger, als bei auf Kinder optimierten Rahmen. Und das spielt schon eine Rolle. Reach/Stack ist ja durchaus ähnlich, das stimmt. Aber das alleine sagt halt noch nicht alles darüber aus, wie gut die Kids damit zurecht kommen.


Danke...das Sitzrohr wars.....das hatte ich nicht im Focus.


----------



## Gordon_696 (2. November 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> hab ich, der  Stack ist minimal größer, der Reach  15mm, sonst ziemlich identisch, aber immernoch die Frage, warum sollte das länger passen?


Ich bezog mich auf die Angaben der jeweiligen Hersteller.


----------



## Binem (2. November 2021)

Gordon_696 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf die Angaben der jeweiligen Hersteller.


OK!!  das erklärt das natürlich.. aber wir wissen ja alle wie diese Herstellerangaben zu nehmen sind.. 
gerade bei Kinder wo einige ja noch meinen beide Füsse müssen flächig auf den Boden


----------



## Stolmen83 (12. November 2021)

Bei uns ist es eher zufällig ein Specialized Status in S1 geworden. 
Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spielzeug für mich.  
Junior (10,5 / 153cm) wollte sich nur die Wartezeit im Laden vertreiben. Dabei ist er auf das Status gestoßen.
Hatten wir bis dahin überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, gibt kaum was im Netz dazu, taucht auch nicht auf der Speci Homepage auf... 
Kurzes Probesitzen in der Ausstellung - sah etwas groß aus (hauptsächlich wegen des 29er VR). Trotzdem mal raus auf den Parkplatz, direkt im Wheelie losgefahren und mit breitem Grinsen zurückgekommen - "einmal einpacken bitte". 
Wir hatten bereits Santa Nomad, Propain Spindrift und Tyee in S probiert, mit denen war er überhaupt nicht happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (14. November 2021)

Falls jemand aktuell ein Yuma sucht:






						Kinder Fahrrad: 33 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kinder Fahrrad ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 33 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## nik (16. November 2021)

Stolmen83 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es eher zufällig ein Specialized Status in S1 geworden.
> Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spielzeug für mich.
> Junior (10,5 / 153cm) wollte sich nur die Wartezeit im Laden vertreiben. Dabei ist er auf das Status gestoßen.
> Hatten wir bis dahin überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, gibt kaum was im Netz dazu, taucht auch nicht auf der Speci Homepage auf...
> ...


Das hatten wir auch auf dem Schirm, abgeschreckt hat uns das Gewicht, aber sicher auch eine prima Option!


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2021)

Also gut lesen tut sich das Status wirklich 









						Specialized Status 160 Base 2021 – Der kürzeste Test ever!
					

Das Specialized Status 160 Base liefert enormen Fahrspaß zum Knallerpreis. Wir haben es exklusiv getestet und uns in das Bike verliebt.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Aber das Gewicht für ein Kind ist schon heftig.


----------

